
The voice actor’s strike is underway in video game business - 6stringmerc
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/21/the-voice-actors-strike-is-underway-in-video-game-business/
======
6stringmerc
I wonder how the industry will react, like really, I do. English language and
speaking techniques aren't exactly just an "anybody can do it" proposition, at
least in my opinion. I'd be really interested to learn if there are other
international hot-spots for US English Voice Actors abroad, because if
outsourcing CGI by Hollywood is any indication, I figure the big industry
players would look into it. But, again, I kind of get the feeling it might not
exist.

It does bring to mind when the studio thought they could just replace Bo &
Luke Duke with two other guys, because the car was the star of the show, and,
um, it didn't go well.

